# Alte World of Warcraft Server auf E-Bay



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2011)

Blizzard hat angekündigt zwischen dem 17.10.2011 und dem 14.11.2011 in 4 Wellen insgesamt 66 alte World of Warcraft Server zu verkaufen, die Erlöse werden an das St. Jude Children's Research Hospital gespendet

Verkauft werden konkret Serverblades (offensichtlich in einem nicht standardisierten Format, als Maße sind 28” x 10.3” x 1.7” angegeben), offenbar ohne Netzteil und Festplatten wobei jeder Server von diversen World of Warcraft Entwicklern signiert wurde; offensichtlich handelt es sich um Dual CPU Systeme mit Luftkühlung und 8 RAM Bänken, von denen (teils?) aber nicht alle belegt sind

In den Auktionen wird sonst nichts über die konkrete Hardware verraten- man kauft also die Katze im Sack

Die Auktion ermöglicht nicht zuletzt auch interressante Einblicke in den Aufbau und die Größe moderner MMO Server: diese bestehen offenbar aus etwa 4-8 der Blades (Server mit höherer Bevölkerung haben wohl eine stärkere Hardware)

Folgende Server stehen zum Verkauf:

Agamaggan
Alleria
Argent Dawn
Blackhand
Burning Blade
Daggerspine
Die Silberne Hand
Dragonmaw
Emerald Dream
Gorgonnash
Kael'Thas
Ner'zhul
Sargeras
Sinstralis
Stormreaver
Theradras
Twilight's Hammer
Aggramar
Antonidas
Aszune
Bladefist
Burning Legion
Dalaran
Doomhammer
Dunemaul
Eredar
Gul'dan
Kirin Tor
Nozdormu
Shadowsong
Skullcrusher
Stormscale
Thunderhorn
Zenedar
Al'Akir
Arathor
Azjol-Nerub
Bloodhoof
Cho'gall
Deathwing
Draenor
Earthen Ring
Frostmourne
Hyjal
Madmortem
Perenolde
Shattered Hand
Spinebreaker
Sunstrider
Turalyon
Zuluhead
Alextrasza
Archimonde
Baelgun
Bloodscalp
Crushridge
Destromath
Dragonblight
Elune
Genjuros
Illidan
Malfurion
Runetotem
Silvermoon
Stormrage
Terenas

Quellen:
E-Bay
Blizzard
Bilder


----------



## bloodhound01 (20. Oktober 2011)

Wollen die netmal unseren schönen "Echsenkessel" verkaufen^^ ist eh tot der server


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (20. Oktober 2011)

Interessante Aktion.

Die Server sehen auf den Fotos aus wie HP Blades der BL Serie (HP ProLiant BL35p Server series -  ProLiant BL35p - Overview - c00357979 - HP Business Support Center)

Somit könnte man das ganze in einem HP Blade Chassis wie dem 281404-B22 noch betreiben.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich find die Aktion recht cool
Wenn sie dann auch alles an das Hospital geben bekommen sie von mir ein 

Aber kaufen wer dich keinen 


Als ich das gelesen habe dachte ich aber erst, das sie die Server an sich verhökern, also mit Spielern drauf 
@ERsteller: Eventuell Titel anpassen auf Server-Hardware?


----------



## Seabound (20. Oktober 2011)

Dun Morogh ist nicht dabei. Da hätte ich doch direkt ma zugeschlagen und "meinen" alten Server gekauft!


----------



## Heli-Homer (20. Oktober 2011)

Richtig geile sache ^^
Kurze frage am rande.
Gibts die server jetzt garnicht mehr oder wurden die nur gegen neuere servermodelle ausgetauscht?


----------



## DarkMo (20. Oktober 2011)

blackrock lebt noch immer! yeah ^^ der einzig wahre server. das weis ich ganz genau! auch wenn ich vor 4 jahren oder so das letzte ma online war  aber BLACKROCK 4TW! jaaaa xD


----------



## MARIIIO (20. Oktober 2011)

Nette Idee, die Server so noch einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen zu lassen. Und mit Unterschriftenplatte machen die Dinger auch echt was her. Ein tolles WOW-Fan-Geschenk!Is ja bald wieder Weihnachten


----------



## Sturmi (20. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Die Auktion ermöglicht nicht zuletzt auch interressante Einblicke in den Aufbau und die Größe moderner MMO Server: offensichtlich reicht ein besseres Dual CPU System für einen großen MMO Server bereits aus (oder auch nicht, jeder WoW Spieler kann von, oft auch durch Überlastung verursachten Serverproblemen berichten... die alten werden wohl auch nicht ohne Grund ersetzt)



Naja in Ebay stehen jeweils 4 Blades für einen Server und das müssen nicht alle sein. Genau rausfinden wird mans wohl nicht. Über die nötige Server-Hardware für MMOs schweigen sich die Entwickler leider meistens aus


----------



## Superwip (20. Oktober 2011)

> @ERsteller: Eventuell Titel anpassen auf Server-Hardware?


 
Soll ja interressant klingen, damit der Beitrag gelesen wird ^^



> Naja in Ebay stehen jeweils 4 Blades für einen Server und das müssen nicht alle sein. Genau rausfinden wird mans wohl nicht. Über die nötige Server-Hardware für MMOs schweigen sich die Entwickler leider meistens aus


 
Du hast recht... Agamaggan hat etwa sogar 8 Blades


----------



## Bambusbar (20. Oktober 2011)

Lol, sehr interessant ..da ist man fast verlockt ^^
Auch wenn der KdV nicht verkauft wird, schade ..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. Oktober 2011)

Für den wahren Fan mit dem nötigen Kleingeld sicherlich ne nette Idee


----------



## Rizoma (20. Oktober 2011)

hatte die News schon vor ein paar tagen auf Chip gelesen hier ist noch mal ein ausführlicher Link wann welcher Server verkauft wird

Blizzard Blade Servers eBay Store About My Store

kannst ihn ja in deiner News einfügen.


----------



## evosociety (20. Oktober 2011)

Sturmi schrieb:


> Naja in Ebay stehen jeweils 4 Blades für einen Server und das müssen nicht alle sein. Genau rausfinden wird mans wohl nicht. Über die nötige Server-Hardware für MMOs schweigen sich die Entwickler leider meistens aus


 
Och das kann ich euch verraten... Ein 775 oder 1056 Quadcore reicht für Spieler Anzahlen im höheren 5 Stelligen Bereich. Alle Deutschen Aion Server füllen zum Beispiel nicht einmal ein Rack. Und bei WoW ist es ähnlich, die Anzahl der Server ist eher auf Redundanz zurück zu führen.


----------



## plaGGy (20. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Soll ja interressant klingen, damit der Beitrag gelesen wird ^^
> 
> *BILD-Überschrift*
> 
> ...



Denke mal Destromath hatte zu seiner guten Zeit auch mal ne ganze Menge 
Wobei ich auch denke, das mit der zeit die Anzahl gewachsen ist, weil ja die Welt auch größer wurde.


@ den über mir: Aion ist ja auch nicht gut


----------



## Idefix Windhund (21. Oktober 2011)

Och ja, wenns einen guten Zweck erfüllt immer gerne gesehen. Die Server alleine reizen ja nicht wirklich


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Oktober 2011)

Habt ihr mal auf die Versandkosten geachtet?!

307 US$ wollen die haben! o.O


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2011)

vielleicht bekommt man ihn vom Mr. T persönlich überreicht?


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Oktober 2011)

Irokesennachtelf war das...^^

Bei dem Preis würde ich davon ausgehen das das mehr als ein Server ist, den man da bekommt... Oder es ist einfach nur aufgrund von "Versicherungstechnischen Gründen" *kotz*. oder USPS (so nennt sich das Lieferunternehmen^^) ist einfach nur Geldgierig! xD


----------



## NCphalon (23. Oktober 2011)

Würd ihn lieber von Thomas D oder Shatner übbereicht bekommen xD

(Wenn ich mich für WoW oder die Server davon interessieren würde xD)


----------



## Superwip (23. Oktober 2011)

> USPS (so nennt sich das Lieferunternehmen^^)


 
United States Postal Service- das ist einfach die ganz normale Post in den USA


----------



## Der Maniac (23. Oktober 2011)

Klingt im Nachhinein logisch... Wobei das irgendwie keinen Sinn macht, die Server stehen in Paris... Amerekanische Realms sind da meines Wissens nach nicht bei...


----------



## Superwip (24. Oktober 2011)

Etwa die Hälfte sind US Server


----------



## Der Maniac (24. Oktober 2011)

*Kopf -> Tisch*

Lesen bildet... und gefährdet die Dummheit! Manmanman....

Dann hab ich es geschafft genau DIE Server anzuklicken, die in Paris waren, soviel Glück muss man erstmal haben! 

Ich merke grade, das nur in die USA versendet wird, auch die Pariser Server! Vorhin konnte man bei den Versandkosten noch sogut wie alle Länder auswählen, in die versendet werden soll, jetzt gubts nurnoch die United States. Das is doch irgendwie unfair den Leuten aus Europa gegenüber!

€dit: Aber drüber steht: Shipping to: Worldwide
Wie muss man das denn jetzt verstehen?!

€dit²: Anderer Server, selber Standort, alle Länder verfügbar, HÄ?


----------



## Squarefox (25. Oktober 2011)

DiE_FiesE_FliesE schrieb:


> Interessante Aktion.
> 
> Die Server sehen auf den Fotos aus wie HP Blades der BL Serie (HP ProLiant BL35p Server series*-* ProLiant BL35p - Overview - c00357979 - HP Business Support Center)
> 
> Somit könnte man das ganze in einem HP Blade Chassis wie dem 281404-B22 noch betreiben.


 
Meinst du das sind BL35p? Auf der HP-Seite steht, dass die 4 DIMM-Slots haben. Die auf den Fotos von Blizzard haben jedoch 8 DIMM-Slots.
Was mir aber positiv auffällt: die BL35p's haben 2 USB-Anschlüsse und einen VGA-Anschluss. Des weiteren können 2 IDE-Geräte angeschlossen werden. Falls das auch für die Blizzard-Blades zutrifft, kann man so ein Teil vielleicht wieder in Betrieb nehmen  .... 
Wäre in dem Fall noch der Stromanschluss und der Netzwerkanschluss zu klären. Ich denke für den Stromanschluss kann man sich zur Not auch selber ein Kabel basteln. Netzwerk scheint über den iLO-Port zu gehen, fragt sich nur ob man da noch nen Adapter braucht (dürfte teuer sein).


----------



## Superwip (25. Oktober 2011)

> €dit: Aber drüber steht: Shipping to: Worldwide
> Wie muss man das denn jetzt verstehen?!
> 
> €dit²: Anderer Server, selber Standort, alle Länder verfügbar, HÄ?


 
Keine Ahnung



> Was mir aber positiv auffällt: die BL35p's haben 2 USB-Anschlüsse und einen VGA-Anschluss. Des weiteren können 2 IDE-Geräte angeschlossen werden. Falls das auch für die Blizzard-Blades zutrifft, kann man so ein Teil vielleicht wieder in Betrieb nehmen  ....
> Wäre in dem Fall noch der Stromanschluss und der Netzwerkanschluss zu klären. Ich denke für den Stromanschluss kann man sich zur Not auch selber ein Kabel basteln. Netzwerk scheint über den iLO-Port zu gehen, fragt sich nur ob man da noch nen Adapter braucht (dürfte teuer sein).


 
Abwarten, wie hoch die Gebote noch gehen; nur zum in Betrieb nehmen würde ich keinen für mehr als vielleicht 2k kaufen, selbst wenn ich einen bräuchte; sind wohl doch nur Core 2 Xeons


----------



## Squarefox (25. Oktober 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Abwarten, wie hoch die Gebote noch gehen; nur zum in Betrieb nehmen würde ich keinen für mehr als vielleicht 2k kaufen, selbst wenn ich einen bräuchte; sind wohl doch nur Core 2 Xeons


 
Also bei der ersten Charge der europäischen Server gestern, gingen viele der Blades für 100$ weg. Kann sein dass sich das noch ändert, wenn mehr Leute drauf aufmerksam werden.

Ich habe gerade noch etwas nachgeforscht: für die USB- und den VGA-Anschluss braucht es eventuell ein "Local I/O Cable", welches den Cable Port zu den genannten Anschlüssen erweitert. Gibts bei Amazon für 82€: Local I/O Cable: Amazon.de: Elektronik .


----------



## Squarefox (25. Oktober 2011)

Weitere Nachforschungen:

Ich habe einmal alle Modelle der p-Series auf mögliche Kandiaten durchgesehen. Die Liste mit den Produktspezifikationen und der Beurteilung:
Produktüberblick: Proliant BLp – Series
*BL20p:* 
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00358568&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=327575&prodTypeId=3709945
4 DIMM-Slots -> entfällt
*BL20p G2*:
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00376751&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=327558&prodTypeId=3709945
4 DIMM-Slots -> entfällt
*BL20p G3:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00246820&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=397630&prodTypeId=3709945
4 DIMM-Slots -> entfällt
*BL20p G4:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00712807&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=1121598&prodTypeId=3709945
8 DIMM-Slots -> möglich , Aussehen der Frontblende -> unwahrscheinlich
*BL25p:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00356498&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=398225&prodTypeId=3709945
8 DIMM-Slots -> möglich , Aussehen der Frontblende -> guter Kandidat
*BL25p G2:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00797859&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=3191210&prodTypeId=3709945
8 DIMM-Slots -> möglich , Aussehen der Frontblende -> unwahrscheinlich
*BL30p:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00357674&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=378556&prodTypeId=3709945
2 DIMM-Slots -> entfällt
*BL35p:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00357979&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=429136&prodTypeId=3709945
4 DIMM-Slots -> entfällt
*BL40p:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00345925&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=316578&prodTypeId=3709945
6 DIMM-Slots -> entfällt
*BL45p:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00365172&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=429103&prodTypeId=3709945
16 (? .. 32GB bei max. 2GB pro Riegel) DIMM-Slots -> entfällt
*BL45p G2:*
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?objectID=c00798504&lang=en&cc=us&taskId=101&prodSeriesId=3201252&prodTypeId=3709945
16 DIMM-Slots -> entfällt

Es kommen also nur BL20p G4, BL25p und BL25p G2 in Frage. Dem Aussehen nach ist meiner Meinung nach die BL25p am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Squarefox (25. Oktober 2011)

Die Hypothese, dass es sich um die BL25p handelt und nicht um BL20p G4 oder BL25p G2, bestätigt sich auch durch die unterstützten Prozessoren: Einzig die Prozessoren des BL25p waren Ende 2004 schon erhältlich.

Eventuell sind die Blades sogar mit je 2 Single-Core-Opterons bestückt, da es damals noch keine Dual-Cores gab (Quelle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Opteron_microprocessors ). Die ersten Dual-Core-Opterons gab es erst 2005, also erst nachdem die ersten WoW-Server online gingen.
Demzufolge ist zu vermuten, dass die Server aus mehr als 4 Blades bestanden, da 8 Prozessorkerne (2 Single-Cores pro Blade) für etliche 1000 Spieler wohl kaum ausreichen dürften.


Nachtrag: 
http://www.mercateo.com/p/532-50000...m_medium=web&utm_campaign=Geh(e4)usel(fc)fter
zeigt Gehäuserlüfter für den BL25p, diese sind die gleichen wie auf den Blizzard-Bildern. Ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass es sich um dieses Modell handelt.


----------

